
Show HN: TFServe – Simple and easy HTTP Server for tensorflow models - iitzco
https://github.com/iitzco/tfserve
======
vishvananda
I like how you made this ultra-simple. It makes it very easy to understand and
use. There are times when a python+json server isn't performant enough. To
help with this, my team recently built a protocol for efficient model serving
called GraphPipe[1] that allows you to do serving like this. There is an
example for serving from python[1]. The easiest way to get started is to use
the go server in a docker container[2].

[0]:
[https://oracle.github.io/graphpipe/](https://oracle.github.io/graphpipe/)
[1]: [https://github.com/oracle/graphpipe-tf-
py/blob/master/exampl...](https://github.com/oracle/graphpipe-tf-
py/blob/master/examples/model_server.py) [2]:
[https://oracle.github.io/graphpipe/#/guide/user-
guide/quicks...](https://oracle.github.io/graphpipe/#/guide/user-
guide/quickstart)

~~~
iitzco
Thanks for your comment! I've heard about graphpipe and I will definitely
check it out.

My idea was to provide a simple and easy way to deploy a simple (yet limited)
server to consume the models through HTTP. Mainly considering that tensorflow
Serving is not that accesible for people not familiarized with tensorflow.

~~~
vishvananda
Yes I totally understand. In general model serving doesn't seem to be
something people are thinking about at the moment. I expect it gets more
attention in the next couple of years.

